# Newborn piranhas- need quick answer!



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't have access to newly hatched brine shrimp here, but I can get Hikari firstbites and frozen daphnia and stuff.

What are my choices when it comes to feeding them?
Will they only eat live food?

Any help asap would be good... they're gonna be free swimming today or tomorrow.


----------



## ryno8er (Mar 22, 2008)

i would start them off on flake food...i used tetrafin goldfish flakes for a while with my RBs when they were about an inch and they loved them. you could also use small pellets or even shrimp. The flake food would prolly be the best because all the good stuff thats in it.

best of luck!!!!


----------



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

Flakes definitely work. I fed mine flakes and freeze dried bloodworms when he was small. If they are newborn, try crumbling it more in your fingers before you throw it in so it's small enough to eat. Newborns could have trouble eating a flake that's 5 times as big as it is.


----------



## Toast47 (Feb 15, 2008)

bloodworms and first bites seem right, ive used them.


----------

